# Ossabaw Island condition report?



## Dan30257 (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone been to Ossabaw on recent hunts that can give condition reports from storm damage?  Going on the hog hunt next month. Thanks in advance for any intel.


----------



## tlee22 (Jan 12, 2018)

We went on the PW hunt and the island is fine and back to normal.  They had a few sections closed but they should be open now.  As far as hogs, not many left from what we saw and the reports that people have given on the form.


----------



## Dan30257 (Jan 12, 2018)

tlee22 said:


> We went on the PW hunt and the island is fine and back to normal.  They had a few sections closed but they should be open now.  As far as hogs, not many left from what we saw and the reports that people have given on the form.



Thanks and that's good to hear that it's back to normal.  Bummer about the hogs though.  I'll report when we get back.


----------



## kNocked (Jan 23, 2018)

All my buddies have bailed on me due to reports of the island being 'torn up'.  

Spent 3 points on this hunt.  I'm going.  

See you there!

Scott


----------



## tlee22 (Jan 24, 2018)

Are you going on the Jan hunt or Feb hunt?


----------



## tlee22 (Jan 29, 2018)

Any updates on how the Jan hog hunt went on Ossabaw?


----------



## Dan30257 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll be down in a few weeks.  Plan to get there afternoon of the 13th.


----------



## maughdr (Feb 11, 2018)

Any update from the last few hunts?


----------



## breadfan (Feb 19, 2018)

I just got back from the Feb Hog hunt. Not many killed, I am unsure of the count but it had to be under 30 or so. Lots of cover out there now and it appears that there are less hogs. I've been going for 26 years and I've never seen less sign. Of course at least half of the hunters there had AR's (makes me laugh) and when you hear 20 shots in less than ten seconds, and then 15 not a minute after that from the same direction, you know that one well placed bullet from a single shot from someone who is proficient with said firearm, will win every time. But the hunt itself was fun and looking at the 'New" island and all the cover and downed trees we are constantly walking around, over, down, and under has made me realize that it will be this way for a very very long time. I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Dan30257 (Feb 19, 2018)

breadfan said:


> I just got back from the Feb Hog hunt. Not many killed, I am unsure of the count but it had to be under 30 or so. Lots of cover out there now and it appears that there are less hogs. I've been going for 26 years and I've never seen less sign. Of course at least half of the hunters there had AR's (makes me laugh) and when you hear 20 shots in less than ten seconds, and then 15 not a minute after that from the same direction, you know that one well placed bullet from a single shot from someone who is proficient with said firearm, will win every time. But the hunt itself was fun and looking at the 'New" island and all the cover and downed trees we are constantly walking around, over, down, and under has made me realize that it will be this way for a very very long time. I enjoyed every minute of it.



I'm one of those carrying the AR you seem to enjoy poking fun at.  I'll take your challenge.  Name a range. We'll start at 600yds, and we'll see how well you do. Then, we'll do some close in work and see how well you do with quick target acquisition, while moving.

I carry an AR because I carried one professionally for so long. I grew up shooting bolt action Weatherby Magnums.  I'm a 7 time Marine Corps Expert Rifleman, and former member of the Marine Corps Rifle/Pistol team.  I shoot 3 gun competitively.  Know your audience before making smart comments.

As far as the hunt goes, all of the hogs with the exception of one or two came from 46/47/48.  trhankinson has the pics.

While the hog numbers were down, there were also a lot of "100 yd hunters."  I put over 20 miles on my GPS and saw hog sign everywhere.  Only shot 2.  Busted 2 more up out of the palmettos, but too fast to get a shot on them.


----------



## breadfan (Feb 20, 2018)

Dan30257 said:


> I'm one of those carrying the AR you seem to enjoy poking fun at.  I'll take your challenge.  Name a range. We'll start at 600yds, and we'll see how well you do. Then, we'll do some close in work and see how well you do with quick target acquisition, while moving.
> 
> I carry an AR because I carried one professionally for so long. I grew up shooting bolt action Weatherby Magnums.  I'm a 7 time Marine Corps Expert Rifleman, and former member of the Marine Corps Rifle/Pistol team.  I shoot 3 gun competitively.  Know your audience before making smart comments.
> 
> ...



I'm going to apologize now, I should have said I'm  sure there are a few that can shoot the lights out of anything with an AR and I am not doubting what you say is true. But for most, the AR is the wrong weapon to hunt with, simply because the person shooting cannot hit multiple (or even one) pigs. I heard multiple stories (and shots). I did managed to take one...at 20 feet. I have hunted 47 and it is one of my favorite spots, I noticed it was taken every time I looked. Again, I do apologize.


----------



## maughdr (Feb 20, 2018)

Our Group was not on 46 47 or 48, we got 6 between four hunters. Saw a good bit of sign on our areas, tons of cover though. Really tough hunting now with the thick cover they have, still really enjoyed the hunt and camping out there.


----------



## breadfan (Feb 20, 2018)

Overall it was tough hunting. My buddy and I also each walked around 10-12 miles, it was really hot after 9 or so. The camping was the best part this time for us! Pig hunting is something I am not real good at, but I love to have the chance to explore more of the island.


----------



## Dan30257 (Feb 21, 2018)

breadfan said:


> I'm going to apologize now, I should have said I'm  sure there are a few that can shoot the lights out of anything with an AR and I am not doubting what you say is true. But for most, the AR is the wrong weapon to hunt with, simply because the person shooting cannot hit multiple (or even one) pigs. I heard multiple stories (and shots). I did managed to take one...at 20 feet. I have hunted 47 and it is one of my favorite spots, I noticed it was taken every time I looked. Again, I do apologize.



Accepted bro...  I may have got a little hot headed when I read your post initially and I apologize for that.

I was on 46 and my buddy was on 47.  There were 4 dudes on 48 that had well over half of the pigs killed.  They only brought the heads back on majority of them because they stayed out all day.


----------



## Dan30257 (Feb 21, 2018)

breadfan said:


> Overall it was tough hunting. My buddy and I also each walked around 10-12 miles, it was really hot after 9 or so. The camping was the best part this time for us! Pig hunting is something I am not real good at, but I love to have the chance to explore more of the island.



It was really warm, but I'd be complaining if it were too cold.  Don't think I've sweated so much hunting before.  To make matters worse, the new Blackhawk hydration bladder I had in my pack busted on day 1, and all I could take with me was my old school 1qt military canteen.  I was running out of water about 1.5-2 hrs prior to pickup every hunt.  Deployed with Blackhawk gear to supplement what was issued to me on many occasions, but it let me down this time. "The voice" was telling me to pack the Camelback, but as per norm, I didn't listen to it.  Gotta learn everything the hard way I guess.


----------



## Dan30257 (Feb 21, 2018)

maughdr said:


> Our Group was not on 46 47 or 48, we got 6 between four hunters. Saw a good bit of sign on our areas, tons of cover though. Really tough hunting now with the thick cover they have, still really enjoyed the hunt and camping out there.



Where were you guys at?


----------



## breadfan (Feb 23, 2018)

Dan30257 said:


> Accepted bro...  I may have got a little hot headed when I read your post initially and I apologize for that.
> 
> I was on 46 and my buddy was on 47.  There were 4 dudes on 48 that had well over half of the pigs killed.  They only brought the heads back on majority of them because they stayed out all day.



It's all good. I shouldn't think that everyone walking around with an AR is just there wanting to unload on the first pig they see. I do think that the DNR are happy with the pig numbers down, I'm pretty sure from what I have read and heard, they want them off the island all together. I don't want them gone but I do like it the way it is now. When I first started hunting there in 92', there were way too many and the cover was non existent. It affected everything and the pigs ruled the island. Now the balance has shifted and hopefully other wildlife will come back. We shall see. Yea, it was hot! I went on a deer hunt back in 2012 in October over there, now that was hot. It never even cooled off at night, too hot for a fire and the bugs were the worst I've ever seen. I won't make that mistake again! Hard to get it right on the weather, you have to be lucky.


----------



## b rad (Feb 23, 2018)

the pigs will be back give them a year their be a few hundred running around again


----------

